# Winch cable fraying?



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Just noticed my winch cable is starting to fray a little after using it just a few times plowing the past couple of days.......

Have a 3000 lb winch that does have a fair-lead..........60 in. cycle country blade on a 2007 Yami Griz 450 auto......

The winch cable is hooked up properly on the blade and doesn't appear to be binding in any areas...............

The few times I have used the winch to pick up the blade I tended to raise the blade till it stops...............maybe this could be causing the cable to start fraying?????????? 

Anyone ever notice this or have this problem?????


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

something is out of alignment and rubbing I would think


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm going to inspect it a little more tomorrow when I have some more time. The funny thing is it appears to be frayed just in back of the fair lead where it would never touch anything besides the wrapped cable on the spool. This is when the blade is down so its like 18 inches or so back on the cable............


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Mine has not started to fray yet after 2 winters of plow use and a few times using it as a winch. #2500 Warn. I hear of it happening though and seems pretty common. Many people seem to be switching over to synthetic winch "cables". I know if I ever need to replace my cable, thats what I will go with. Just as strong, won't kink, and is easier on bare hands. At least thats what I've been told. Haven't seen it in use for myself. Since it's farther back on the cable, my guess is that it has been crossed over a few times when taking the cable in (sort of like the beginnings of a backlash in a baitcasting reel) I know the cable will wear more if this happens. Tends to happen if you get any slack in the cable. I know I have let to much cable out a time or two when plowing and without tention on the cable, the cables can get crossed up on the spool. My cable is slightly kinked because of this but after inspection, I don't see any damage yet.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Swamp Monster said:


> Mine has not started to fray yet after 2 winters of plow use and a few times using it as a winch. #2500 Warn. I hear of it happening though and seems pretty common. Many people seem to be switching over to synthetic winch "cables". I know if I ever need to replace my cable, thats what I will go with. Just as strong, won't kink, and is easier on bare hands. At least thats what I've been told. Haven't seen it in use for myself. Since it's farther back on the cable, my guess is that it has been crossed over a few times when taking the cable in (sort of like the beginnings of a backlash in a baitcasting reel) I know the cable will wear more if this happens. Tends to happen if you get any slack in the cable. I know I have let to much cable out a time or two when plowing and without tention on the cable, the cables can get crossed up on the spool. My cable is slightly kinked because of this but after inspection, I don't see any damage yet.


 
After inspecting my cable I believe that you are right because where it has just started to fray is back between the fairlead and spool and the spot hasn't even gotten to the fairlead................

Its a brand new winch and has only been used one time prior to using it the other day with the plow...............

Might have to pull a bunch out and then re-wind it back on with a lot of tension....................

Thanks for that info.....

You do get a gold star as that is EXACTLY what the dealer just told me..............unless you're both wrong........LMAO......


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

If your cable is fraying and the winch is under warranty. I suggest you contact the company and have the cable replaced. It is easy to do. 

As for rewinding the cable tightly. Unwind all the cable. Hook the cable to a tree. Then put the quad in neutral and pull the quad to the tree using the winch. This will rewind the cable nice and tight on the spool. This will also allow you to inspect all the cable. Lube the cable with grease. Unless you have synthetic cable.

Alot of Winch Companies are switching to synthetic cable. For a couple of reasons. One big one is less damage to trees when the cable is wrapped around the tree. When you do wrap the cable around the tree you should use a tree save to protect the tree. Also you should not wrap the cable around the tree. How ever you should use a tree saver which is a short snatch strap. You do this to prevent damage to the tree and to the winch cable.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Mine did the same thing the first year I used it. Someone told me it wasn't wound tight enough on the drum. I have re-wound several times by dragging the machine in neutral as suggested, but the damage is already done. I plan on switching to a synthetic cable next summer. It's tough on the hands if you aren't wearing gloves. I have only used my winch for plowing and hanging my deer in a tree and I cannot find anywhere it would be rubbing so I think it happened because it was wrapped loosely on the drum.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I was looking at the neighbors this morning .I think it is just cheap junk cable,his is frayed and it is new I don't think the cable is flexible enough to wind on the winch wit out some thing going on.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm also leaning to the cheap cable myself....gonna look at the synthetic cable next summer. We'll see how bad this winter is on it........

Next question is how can I "carry" my Shappel 3000 on my quad? Bought a drop basket for the back to haul all my buckets and the auger is going on the front...........I'm at a total loss how to haul the shanty..........really don't wanna drag it all the time..........don't have skis on it and no tow bar..............

Guys, thanks for the cable info...its been helpful....


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> I'm also leaning to the cheap cable myself....gonna look at the synthetic cable next summer. We'll see how bad this winter is on it........
> 
> Next question is how can I "carry" my Shappel 3000 on my quad? Bought a drop basket for the back to haul all my buckets and the auger is going on the front...........I'm at a total loss how to haul the shanty..........really don't wanna drag it all the time..........don't have skis on it and no tow bar..............
> 
> Guys, thanks for the cable info...its been helpful....


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Hot damn, you done got it all on that baby.......:lol:

I'm almost done with my drawings for the carrier. Gonna hook on the back of the drop basket so the Shappel is standing on end...............think its workable.

Sweet looking rig............gotta be a bay rig???


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> Hot damn, you done got it all on that baby.......:lol:
> 
> I'm almost done with my drawings for the carrier. Gonna hook on the back of the drop basket so the Shappel is standing on end...............think its workable.
> 
> Sweet looking rig............gotta be a bay rig???


I just sold the ATV and The S3000.it was set up for Lake Erie But no Ice 

any more


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> After inspecting my cable I believe that you are right because where it has just started to fray is back between the fairlead and spool and the spot hasn't even gotten to the fairlead................
> 
> Its a brand new winch and has only been used one time prior to using it the other day with the plow...............
> 
> ...



Somebody save this post! :lol::lol:

Those synthetic cables seem very popular so I think many others have had similar problems.


----------

